
Logify: Log out of all your online accounts with one click - sai18
Recently, I built a that tool that lets you logout of all your online accounts with a single button click.<p>We&#x27;re live on ProductHunt and If you have a couple seconds, I&#x27;d really appreciate an upvote and any feedback via comments!<p>(https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.producthunt.com&#x2F;posts&#x2F;logify-2-0-2)
======
stevekemp
Flagged because you linked to producthunt rather than the actual site.
Obviously your intention is that people vote you up you there - rather than
actually engage in constructive feedback.

------
m0ck
The headline is a clickbait. It may log me out from some of the "most popular"
sites, but certainly not all.

